# The Worst of DIMS 2007



## moore2me (Dec 24, 2007)

*This is a collective list of the worst things that were posted, that happened, or the worst events in DIMS during 2007. We will take your submissions and then vote on the top 10. The results will be announced in a few days.

I'll start. The worst things that happened in DIMS in 2007.*

1. The BIG SERVER CRASH.

2. The Sandie & Wayne leaving thread


----------



## mango (Dec 24, 2007)

*3. The idea of this thread (it's so negative!  )



*


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Dec 24, 2007)

Why would I want to read about the "worst" of anything?


Dennis


----------



## Santaclear (Dec 24, 2007)

Still a Skye fan said:


> Why would I want to read about the "worst" of anything?
> 
> Dennis



By studying the bad, we can learn how to avoid repeating our mistakes.

Your post, BTW, is the worst on this thread so far.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Dec 24, 2007)

What am I doing here????????

What no cake??????


----------



## ZainTheInsane (Dec 24, 2007)

haha...worst things...hmmm
It is interesting that there is a thread like this...because it is the time of year most people are celebrating family, friends, and being happy. Why focus on the worst things during the time of year when life is the most amazing?

I find it rather pointless to dwell on those things which make us less, and rather than do so, I'd say our efforts should be best spent in this thread, which is much more interesting, and a lot more positively inclined.

And my question would be...why create this thread, when creating the other one?


----------



## moore2me (Dec 24, 2007)

ZainTheInsane said:


> haha...worst things...hmmm
> It is interesting that there is a thread like this...because it is the time of year most people are celebrating family, friends, and being happy. Why focus on the worst things during the time of year when life is the most amazing?
> 
> I find it rather pointless to dwell on those things which make us less, and rather than do so, I'd say our efforts should be best spent in this thread, which is much more interesting, and a lot more positively inclined.
> ...



*Okay - I was wrong AGAIN! (I guess this makes the bazillionth time?)*
*Just forget about this stoopid list! My Bad.*
*Too much Christmas cookie consumption causing blood sugar overload and making a judgemental imbalance in my brain cells.* 

View attachment kid.jpg


----------



## Tooz (Dec 24, 2007)

The Athena thread.


----------



## Buffie (Dec 25, 2007)

I kind of like "Worst Of" lists... for what it's worth. Guilty pleasure, I suppose. But I have a tough time thinking of worst things about Dims.

However the occasional fits of DUH that some of us have, that's a bummer. Oh well. No one is perfect. 

Ohkay, the worst thing about Dims is that it's not a physical place where we can conveniently go and sit around and still talk and goof and be together and also have donuts and espresso. But if that's the worst I can say, then not so bad. 

How about a personal "Worst of 2007" thread where Dims peeps confess embarrassing posts they've made on Dims or other boards!!! LOL ~evil laughter~


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Dec 25, 2007)

That whole "Show Us Your Largest Bowel Movement" thread. Disappointing on many levels.


----------



## Shosh (Dec 25, 2007)

moore2me said:


> *Okay - I was wrong AGAIN! (I guess this makes the bazillionth time?)*
> *Just forget about this stoopid list! My Bad.*
> *Too much Christmas cookie consumption causing blood sugar overload and making a judgemental imbalance in my brain cells.*



You are wonderful My friend. MS girls, represent!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 25, 2007)

Tooz said:


> The Athena thread.



That was actually too funny though when "she" was outed 



.......and I approve this thread  , I see nothing wrong with it. TAKE IT AS HUMOR!!! The world and the people in it are far from perfect so there is nothing wrong with laughing at past mistakes


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Dec 25, 2007)

I agree... it's just fun!! It's not meant to be a downer for anything... just something fun!! Not all of the hurtful things have to be mentioned... just some unintentional, innocent goofy stuff!!  

For example.... I lost GEF to Mossy AND TraciJo at various times in the past month.... now how sad is THAT?????





Green Eyed Fairy said:


> .......and I approve this thread  , I see nothing wrong with it. TAKE IT AS HUMOR!!! The world and the people in it are far from perfect so there is nothing wrong with laughing at past mistakes


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 25, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> I agree... it's just fun!! It's not meant to be a downer for anything... just something fun!! Not all of the hurtful things have to be mentioned... just some unintentional, innocent goofy stuff!!
> 
> For example.... I lost GEF to Mossy AND TraciJo at various times in the past month.... now how sad is THAT?????



Now tell the truth Vi.....you tried to STEAL Monique from me (but I kicked her to the curb for all of her nosiness  ) and then you tried to usurp TraciJo just because she said she crushed on me. 

Monique is all yours...............BUT YOU SHALL NEVER GET MY TRACIJO WOMAN!!!!! 

































*stops rant and slips phone number into Vi's hand before stomping off*


----------



## AC4400CW (Dec 25, 2007)

I'm just plain crusty (I like to say "gruff but loveable" but not evdryone buys it), so I love "worst of" stuff.

My vote for worst of Dims has to be any and every thread in the whiny "I'm fed up with you people and I'm leaving, but not before I post some stupid rant in a selfish attempt to fish for compliments so I can recant and stay after all" vein. Just shut up and leave already.


----------



## CAMellie (Dec 26, 2007)

AC4400CW said:


> I'm just plain crusty (I like to say "gruff but loveable" but not evdryone buys it), so I love "worst of" stuff.
> 
> My vote for worst of Dims has to be any and every thread in the whiny "I'm fed up with you people and I'm leaving, but not before I post some stupid rant in a selfish attempt to fish for compliments so I can recant and stay after all" vein. Just shut up and leave already.



Can we get an AMEN? :bow:


----------



## Shosh (Dec 26, 2007)

Hey D,

The worst of Dims is anytime I am in trouble. I shall try to behave myself a lil more in 2008. :blush: Nah I won't!


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Dec 26, 2007)

the fact that i still have yet to meet ANY of you in person. just awful.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Dec 26, 2007)

What about the "oh, it's just a harmless FA gaining fantasy with a little torture/scat/snuff bit thrown in for a happy ending" thread?

It had everything: Thrills, chills, spills, the whole gamut of human emotions.


----------



## love dubh (Dec 26, 2007)

ClashCityRocker said:


> the fact that i still have yet to meet ANY of you in person. just awful.



I totally had the opportunity during the summer when I was in dc. wahhh.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Dec 26, 2007)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> What about the "oh, it's just a harmless FA gaining fantasy with a little torture/scat/snuff bit thrown in for a happy ending" thread?



That gets my vote.


----------



## Mathias (Dec 26, 2007)

The fact that I haven't been to any bashes yet...


----------



## William (Dec 26, 2007)

Those who forget their past repeat it.

William ( I just thought that up!!!)




Santaclear said:


> By studying the bad, we can learn how to avoid repeating our mistakes.
> 
> Your post, BTW, is the worst on this thread so far.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Dec 26, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Now tell the truth Vi.....you tried to STEAL Monique from me (but I kicked her to the curb for all of her nosiness  ) and then you tried to usurp TraciJo just because she said she crushed on me.
> 
> Monique is all yours...............BUT YOU SHALL NEVER GET MY TRACIJO WOMAN!!!!!



Look, GEF ... I told you in no uncertain terms that it is OVER. Would you please, for the love of all that is unholy, quit yer obsessive stalking? I got a high-pressure fire hose for Christmas ... don't MAKE me use it on you 

ETA: I vote THIS thread the Worst of Dims ...


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Dec 26, 2007)

FINE!!! I'll TAKE Monique then... I happen to LIKE her nose!!!!!




















*call ya later baby!* 




Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Now tell the truth Vi.....you tried to STEAL Monique from me (but I kicked her to the curb for all of her nosiness  ) and then you tried to usurp TraciJo just because she said she crushed on me.
> 
> Monique is all yours...............BUT YOU SHALL NEVER GET MY TRACIJO WOMAN!!!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Dec 26, 2007)

hehehe 

There ya go GEF... I guess yer outta luck, huh???? I guess ya shouldn't have pawned me off onto Monique, huh??????


  




TraciJo67 said:


> Look, GEF ... I told you in no uncertain terms that it is OVER. Would you please, for the love of all that is unholy, quit yer obsessive stalking? I got a high-pressure fire hose for Christmas ... don't MAKE me use it on you
> 
> ETA: I vote THIS thread the Worst of Dims ...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 26, 2007)

TraciJo67 said:


> Look, GEF ... I told you in no uncertain terms that it is OVER. Would you please, for the love of all that is unholy, quit yer obsessive stalking? I got a high-pressure fire hose for Christmas ... don't MAKE me use it on you
> 
> ETA: I vote THIS thread the Worst of Dims ...



I thought it was understood that threats of bodily harm/pain just turn me on and stalk you all that much harder? :smitten: :smitten:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 26, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> hehehe
> 
> There ya go GEF... I guess yer outta luck, huh???? I guess ya shouldn't have pawned me off onto Monique, huh??????




Nah, I'm going back to stalk that young guy in that other thread...it ain't over until this fat lady says it is


----------



## Dravenhawk (Dec 26, 2007)

If there was a thread I wouldn't mind taking back and never have posted in the first place is that bbw or ssbbw thread. That had to be the worst.

Dravenhawk


----------



## LoveBHMS (Dec 26, 2007)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> What about the "oh, it's just a harmless FA gaining fantasy with a little torture/scat/snuff bit thrown in for a happy ending" thread?
> 
> It had everything: Thrills, chills, spills, the whole gamut of human emotions.



Maybe the Worst Of...is when people don't read the "Rules" stickies about the Weight Board being a place for positive discussion about things that yes, maybe some people find icky but they still have a right to verbalize them.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Dec 26, 2007)

Oh yeah!! GREAT idea..... I'm enjoying watching that little thing unfold..... 





Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Nah, I'm going back to stalk that young guy in that other thread...it ain't over until this fat lady says it is


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Dec 26, 2007)

I gotta agree on this one..... what floats one person's boat, doesn't necessarily float someone else's... but he/she doesn't need to be flamed for it.

Bravo LoveBHMS..... 



LoveBHMS said:


> Maybe the Worst Of...is when people don't read the "Rules" stickies about the Weight Board being a place for positive discussion about things that yes, maybe some people find icky but they still have a right to verbalize them.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Dec 26, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Nah, I'm going back to stalk that young guy in that other thread...it ain't over until this fat lady says it is



Wait ... you don't want me anymore? Hmm ... all of a sudden, you've become a bit more ... fascinating ... to me. 

GEF, I want you baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaack. What can I do to win your :wubu: again?


----------



## LoveBHMS (Dec 26, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> I gotta agree on this one..... what floats one person's boat, doesn't necessarily float someone else's... but he/she doesn't need to be flamed for it.
> 
> Bravo LoveBHMS.....



Right. You don't like it? Don't read it.

And the point of the Weight Board rules isn't to find a way to get around them (like by posting stuff on other threads), the point is if something squicks you out either take it to PM with a like minded pal, or click on something else.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Dec 26, 2007)

EXACTLY! :bow: And really those thoughts can be applied to ANY post that one doesn't care for, on ANY board.






LoveBHMS said:


> Right. You don't like it? Don't read it.
> 
> And the point of the Weight Board rules isn't to find a way to get around them (like by posting stuff on other threads), the point is if something squicks you out either take it to PM with a like minded pal, or click on something else.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Dec 26, 2007)

hehehehe...... weeeellllllllll, who's sorry now????? hmmmmm??????? 




TraciJo67 said:


> Wait ... you don't want me anymore? Hmm ... all of a sudden, you've become a bit more ... fascinating ... to me.
> 
> GEF, I want you baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaack. What can I do to win your :wubu: again?


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Dec 26, 2007)

LoveBHMS said:


> Maybe the Worst Of...is when people don't read the "Rules" stickies about the Weight Board being a place for positive discussion about things that yes, maybe some people find icky but they still have a right to verbalize them.



I was completely understanding of his fantasy until it turned into a deleted scene from Se7en. Then I understandably had a WTELF moment and had to disagree a tad with the original post. 

But hey, it's OK. It's just an 'idea he had.' For now.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Dec 26, 2007)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> I was completely understanding of his fantasy until it turned into a deleted scene from Se7en. Then I understandably had a WTELF moment and had to disagree a tad with the original post.
> 
> But hey, it's OK. It's just an 'idea he had.' For now.



You really know how to keep an issue alive don't you.

Go and *read the rules of the Weight Board.* 

You can't actually agree or disagree with a sexual fantasy. It's like agreeing or disagreeing with a fetish. Somebody either has it or they don't. 

That poster did not have an "idea" along the lines of saying "Hey, I'm thinking of actually doing this, anyone game?" Trying to rationalize your breaking the thread's rules by implying that he might actually do the things he wrote about *fantasizing* about is just wrong.

You're not the thought police. And if being the thought police is ok, the thing in your sig line about women's body parts "needing" a shave is pretty obnoxious. Women's natural body types/parts/accessories are normal, they don't "need a shave" because society deems a normal adult woman's body to be gross and not in line with Playboy.


----------



## bigsexy920 (Dec 26, 2007)

This would be my vote as well. It did help change my perspective of Dimensions. 



Admiral_Snackbar said:


> What about the "oh, it's just a harmless FA gaining fantasy with a little torture/scat/snuff bit thrown in for a happy ending" thread?
> 
> It had everything: Thrills, chills, spills, the whole gamut of human emotions.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Dec 26, 2007)

LoveBHMS said:


> You're not the thought police.



Well, he *is* the morality police, so drop your weapon, LoveBHMS


----------



## LoveBHMS (Dec 26, 2007)

I'll go scrub out my mind now.

Thanks.


----------



## wrestlingguy (Dec 26, 2007)

Without a doubt, the worst of Dims 2007 was the leaving of Dims by the Uncanny Bruceman. 

He is missed.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Dec 26, 2007)

wrestlingguy said:


> Without a doubt, the worst of Dims 2007 was the leaving of Dims by the Uncanny Bruceman.
> 
> He is missed.



He chose to leave.

I well recall the thread where he talked about how this place had changed, and he did not think it changed for the better. Others disagreed with him. However, it's clear that Dims is ever-changing and some people do or don't adapt. I myself had conflict with him, as did others.

But ultimately, if he chose to leave, it was his decision. He was not forced out.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Dec 26, 2007)

Hehehe... apparently not for long.... check his Dims profile... he was on the boards this morning.  




LoveBHMS said:


> He chose to leave.
> 
> I well recall the thread where he talked about how this place had changed, and he did not think it changed for the better. Others disagreed with him. However, it's clear that Dims is ever-changing and some people do or don't adapt. I myself had conflict with him, as did others.
> 
> But ultimately, if he chose to leave, it was his decision. He was not forced out.


----------



## mossystate (Dec 26, 2007)

Yeah, can't think of any ' worst ' thing that happened out here...nope. Now, best things, that's a whole different ball of wax, and might look like worst things, but....nope.


And...hey...you chicks who think you are passing me around...none of youse is strong enough....pfffffffft...now, you people go have your little crushes...go on...scooooooot.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 26, 2007)

TraciJo67 said:


> Wait ... you don't want me anymore? Hmm ... all of a sudden, you've become a bit more ... fascinating ... to me.
> 
> GEF, I want you baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaack. What can I do to win your :wubu: again?




Beg.....................and bring me lots of young, hot, unsuspecting males to quench my hunger...........



























Oh, and that big old hose of yours has my name on it :batting:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 26, 2007)

mossystate said:


> Yeah, can't think of any ' worst ' thing that happened out here...nope. Now, best things, that's a whole different ball of wax, and might look like worst things, but....nope.
> 
> 
> And...hey...you chicks who think you are passing me around...none of youse is strong enough....pfffffffft...now, you people go have your little crushes...go on...scooooooot.





Oh no worries.....I'm definitely NOT sharing any of TraciJo's big old firehouse with YOU


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Dec 26, 2007)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> What about the "oh, it's just a harmless FA gaining fantasy with a little torture/scat/snuff bit thrown in for a happy ending" thread?
> 
> It had everything: Thrills, chills, spills, the whole gamut of human emotions.



I want links. I want links now.


----------



## wrestlingguy (Dec 26, 2007)

LoveBHMS said:


> He chose to leave.
> 
> I well recall the thread where he talked about how this place had changed, and he did not think it changed for the better. Others disagreed with him. However, it's clear that Dims is ever-changing and some people do or don't adapt. I myself had conflict with him, as did others.
> 
> But ultimately, if he chose to leave, it was his decision. He was not forced out.



I agree, he chose to leave, and no one forced him. The OP, however asked for what we thought were some of the worst moments, and for me, this was one of them.

I felt Bruce, whether you liked him or not, was an active contributor here. He never trolled for women, his flames of people were at least based on thought, and I felt he inspired thought from others.

I've seen many people choose to leave Dims, as they felt the mood over the years had changed. In my opinion, it's always a loss of sorts. As with most who leave, they continue to return to see if it's changed from when they last looked. I did the same during my 4 year hiatus from Dims.

Either way, whether it's the death of a contributor, their banishment from the boards, or their choice to leave, it is still sad to have it happen.


----------



## k1009 (Dec 26, 2007)

My angry fat thread. It was polarising.


(give me some attention. kthanxbai.)


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Dec 27, 2007)

I agree Phil... wholeheartedly. I haven't been here long, but I think everyone has something to contribute in one way or another. 





wrestlingguy said:


> ...._snipped_.....
> 
> whether it's the death of a contributor, their banishment from the boards, or their choice to leave, it is still sad to have it happen.


----------



## Aliena (Dec 27, 2007)

TraciJo67 said:


> Look, GEF ... I told you in no uncertain terms that it is OVER. Would you please, for the love of all that is unholy, quit yer obsessive stalking? I got a high-pressure fire hose for Christmas ... don't MAKE me use it on you
> 
> ETA: I vote THIS thread the Worst of Dims ...




See what my absence has gotten me??? Totally forgotten! 


NOBODY LOVES ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

WWWWAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TraciJo67 (Dec 27, 2007)

Aliena said:


> See what my absence has gotten me??? Totally forgotten!
> 
> 
> NOBODY LOVES ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...



((((((((((((( Dee )))))))))))))))

:wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu:

I hope you had a wonderful holiday with wubbytubby & your family, Dee ... and I'd love an update on how you are doing. Beautiful profile pic :kiss2:


----------



## Aliena (Dec 27, 2007)

TraciJo67 said:


> ((((((((((((( Dee )))))))))))))))
> 
> :wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu:
> 
> I hope you had a wonderful holiday with wubbytubby & your family, Dee ... and I'd love an update on how you are doing. Beautiful profile pic :kiss2:



I'm in Mississippi visiting Mike's family. We had a very nice holiday. Now we're in Tunica hoping to win our millions! :happy:

By the way, your avatar sends these fluttering, tingling, butterflies up me spine. It's sooooooooooo sultry!!!:wubu:


----------



## altered states (Dec 27, 2007)

I miss her postings and persona, big time.

And just to kvetch, because tis the season: I have mixed feelings about the continuing balkanization of the boards. As controversial as the unified Weight Board was, as a melange of fantasies and varying tolerances of such, I find the new system a little unwieldy.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 27, 2007)

k1009 said:


> My angry fat thread. It was polarising.
> 
> 
> (give me some attention. kthanxbai.)




I liked your angry fat thread.............please let me reiterate my original point


----------



## ActionPif (Dec 29, 2007)

I must say, when peering through the Dimensions annals and looking into past happenstance, this thread stands out as a complete and utter disgrace and failure. Sincere, belated apologies are in order for anyone who had to view that monstrosity.


----------



## themadhatter (Dec 29, 2007)

ActionPif said:


> I must say, when peering through the Dimensions annals and looking into past happenstance, this thread stands out as a complete and utter disgrace and failure. Sincere, belated apologies are in order for anyone who had to view that monstrosity.



Ohhhh man! Wow. If I had been here during the appropriate time frame, let me tell you I would have "Michael Flatleyed" ALLLL OVER Bach's little fugue. It would have been mindblowing, let me tell you! (Have I told you yet?)

That being said, the worst of DIMS, I would say, was the Red Sox, er... I mean Sux, winning the World Series. Oh sorry, that wasn't really DIMS-specific, but well, it was pretty bad.


----------



## Santaclear (Dec 29, 2007)

ActionPif said:


> I must say, when peering through the Dimensions annals and looking into past happenstance, this thread stands out as a complete and utter disgrace and failure. Sincere, belated apologies are in order for anyone who had to view that monstrosity.



Why no Gangster Flute?


----------



## Santaclear (Dec 29, 2007)

Two words: knitting drama.


----------



## moore2me (Dec 29, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Oh no worries.....I'm definitely NOT sharing any of TraciJo's big old firehouse with YOU



Whoa, back it up partner - Does TraciJo have a "big old firehouse" or a "big old fire hose"? 

Now, I'm interested. I also hear the Mitchell Bros are looking for new talent . . . 

View attachment mitchell bros.jpg


----------



## Suze (Dec 29, 2007)

LoveBHMS said:


> Maybe the Worst Of...is when people don't read the "Rules" stickies about the Weight Board being a place for *positive discussion *about things that yes, maybe some people find icky but they still have a right to verbalize them.



Don't want to blow things up...
But that discussion was NOT a positive discussion imo. I do think that most people didn't feel it gave them something positive at all. Not the op or the people who commented/replied. The only thing *I* learned was that some people are very,very sick...what's positive about that? It sure as hell didn't make me more open minded. (Quite the opposite actually)

That thread almost made me leave Dims. (<-- Sorry if that sounded...cheesy. I wouldn't have made a "screw you dims" leaving thread or anything. Promise!)

So I totally agree with Admiral etc. Definitely the worst of 07.


----------



## Suze (Dec 29, 2007)

After some thinking...I find it kinda funny that LoveBHMS probably are the person here that I have repped the most.
Pretty strange since you are in the top 10 of persons I disagree with the most!  

Glad people are different though.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Dec 29, 2007)

susieQ said:


> After some thinking...I find it kinda funny that LoveBHMS probably are the person here that I have repped the most.
> Pretty strange since you are in the top 10 of persons I disagree with the most!
> 
> Glad people are different though.



You can disagree with somebody but still think that they present themselves, and their arguments in a respectful manner.

I personally do not think that discussion was either positive or negative. Somebody merely said "Hey, this is a sexual fantasy I have." The stated purpose of the Weight Board is for those who either practice, or have fantasies about feederism and/or erotic weight gain to discuss them in a safe environment. 

I _strongly_ disagree with the practice of those who have already said they don't participate in this, or find it sexually arousing, to post on the Weight Board. Yes, many people don't "get it." And that's fine. But lurking on a board intended for discussion about it and then criticizing it, is not fine.

It's a lot like anyone who hates politics lurking on Hyde Park and then posting about how much they hate politics and infighting.


----------



## stan_der_man (Dec 29, 2007)

ActionPif said:


> I must say, when peering through the Dimensions annals and looking into past happenstance, this thread stands out as a complete and utter disgrace and failure. Sincere, belated apologies are in order for anyone who had to view that monstrosity.







Eh... 











that wasn't so bad.


























There was this thread where some dude went around putting chia heads on everybody... and they fell for it. 











Bach would look pretty cool with a chia head...

I'll restrain myself.


----------



## Suze (Dec 29, 2007)

LoveBHMS said:


> You can disagree with somebody but still think that they present themselves, and their arguments in a respectful manner.



Agreed. It's not like I put people on ignore just because they don't share my opinions all of the time.



> I personally do not think that discussion was either positive or negative. Somebody merely said "Hey, this is a sexual fantasy I have." The stated purpose of the Weight Board is for those who either practice, or have fantasies about feederism and/or erotic weight gain to discuss them in a safe environment.



I think the OP went _too_ far in he's 'sharing'. Actually, I don't believe that you should be allowed to say anything you're heart desires no matter what (or freedom of speech if you prefer). I know I can't force people to act a certain way and I honestly couldn't give a f what goes around in peoples heads. That's totally up to them. 
I just don't want to hear about them wanting to feed a person to death, rape babies or blow up my school. Even if it's all *just* a fantasy. It leads to NO good. I can tolerate a lot of stuff though. Or else I wouldn't be here.



> I _strongly_ disagree with the practice of those who have already said they don't participate in this, or find it sexually arousing, to post on the Weight Board. Yes, many people don't "get it." And that's fine. But lurking on a board intended for discussion about it and then criticizing it, is not fine.



Well...I think I should have the right too post there even if I don't think feeding, crushing etc. are particularly sexaay. But sometimes I admit I have been too harsh though. 

I just can't be polite the certain people.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Dec 29, 2007)

susieQ said:


> Agreed. It's not like I put people on ignore just because they don't share my opinions all of the time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's not really about anyone having the right to post or not post. The rules of that forum are that it is only for positive discussion about those issues.

The reason the Weight Board came into being was that there was an interest in having a *safe* place for feeding/weight gain fantasies to be discussed. Prior to that Board's creation, people would post about those issues and get flamed to the hills, and also get an infinite number of replies about how gross their fantasies were and how many people 'don't understand it.'

The Rules of that forum state precisely what type of threads and discussions will be found there. I personally think it's violating the spirit of those rules to come to another thread and say 'Wow, that stuff on the Weight Board is disturbing'. You can't post on that Board and say it's disturbing, so it should not be ok to go to another thread and denigrate what you find there.

Believe me, I know it's hard to understand. And I know that many posters here will be upset by what they read there. However, it's still not ok to criticize somebody else's fantasies when they have been expressed in a venue that was created to talk about them.


----------



## imfree (Dec 29, 2007)

fa_man_stan said:


> ...........snipped.......
> 
> There was this thread where some dude went around putting chia heads on everybody... and they fell for it.
> 
> ...



Great idea, Stan! Johan SebasChian Bach is in Chia Confessions thread.


----------



## William (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi 

I belong to another Forum where there are camps of different minds on a subject and even though like Dimensions there are separate areas, it is the New Posts page that starts things up. Maybe the same here?

William






LoveBHMS said:


> It's not really about anyone having the right to post or not post. The rules of that forum are that it is only for positive discussion about those issues.
> 
> The reason the Weight Board came into being was that there was an interest in having a *safe* place for feeding/weight gain fantasies to be discussed. Prior to that Board's creation, people would post about those issues and get flamed to the hills, and also get an infinite number of replies about how gross their fantasies were and how many people 'don't understand it.'
> 
> ...


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Dec 29, 2007)

It's simple. DON'T READ THOSE POSTS. This particular thread was very clearly marked with warnings that it might be disturbing. If you still went forward and read it, after the first reading, you should have walked away. 



susieQ said:


> I just don't want to hear about them wanting to feed a person to death, rape babies or blow up my school. Even if it's all *just* a fantasy.







AMEN.



LoveBHMS said:


> It's not really about anyone having the right to post or not post. The rules of that forum are that it is only for positive discussion about those issues.
> 
> The reason the Weight Board came into being was that there was an interest in having a *safe* place for feeding/weight gain fantasies to be discussed. Prior to that Board's creation, people would post about those issues and get flamed to the hills, and also get an infinite number of replies about how gross their fantasies were and how many people 'don't understand it.'
> 
> ...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 29, 2007)

moore2me said:


> Whoa, back it up partner - Does TraciJo have a "big old firehouse" or a "big old fire hose"?
> 
> Now, I'm interested. I also hear the Mitchell Bros are looking for new talent . . .





It puts the lotion on it's skin or else it gets the hose again.......


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 29, 2007)

One thing I have to say about my fantasies....I KNOW straight up, ahead of time, that they are not everyone's cup of tea. If I had some NEED to post them on the net, I would expect that some might disagree....or might even be offended by them....especially if I shared a desire/turn-on to hurt other people. I'm adult enough to handle it and don't need for everyone's free speech to be compromised and say that is "positive". Especially when it's a thread that hurt many people here. I saw no need to jump the Admiral for his opinion of it OFF THE WEIGHT BOARD. Why can't we talk about it in other places? Who is being the thought police now? Jfx.....

I also agree with the Admiral....and don't see how it's a rule violation to post about it the "worse threads of 2007" thread. That thread sucked ass and I'm glad it finally shut down.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Dec 29, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I'm adult enough to handle it and don't need for everyone's free speech to be compromised and say that is "positive". Especially when it's a thread that hurt many people here. I saw no need to jump the Admiral for his opinion of it OFF THE WEIGHT BOARD. Why can't we talk about it in other places? Who is being the thought police now? Jfx.....
> 
> I also agree with the Admiral....and don't see how it's a rule violation to post about it the "worse threads of 2007" thread. That thread sucked ass and I'm glad it finally shut down.


Thanks, GEF. I know that the thread has polarized many, many people on Dims, much like a thread on abortion would. Both are issues related to morality of sorts, and how the public in general interprets it.

My issue was as much with how the mods treated the topic as it was the topic itself. If you want to talk 'thought police,' start there. I agree that rules are rules and that offending posts need to be removed, but the entire audit trail of that thing must have looked like swiss cheese when all was said and done. Lots of very good albeit harsh posts were removed.

I would never want the thread removed. It serves a role as any other thread would for good or bad. If I were inviting someone here who wasn't really aware of the subject matter, I'd give examples of excellent threads and horrible threads and let them know in advance what they were up against.


----------



## Suze (Dec 29, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> It's simple. DON'T READ THOSE POSTS. This particular thread was very clearly marked with warnings that it might be disturbing. If you still went forward and read it, after the first reading, you should have walked away.



I read through that thread before it even got a warning (though I'm convinced even more people was reading it _because _of that same warning)

The thread disturbed me, it was thrown in my face (eh ears,eyes) and I couldn't keep my mouth shut. 

I don't seek threads like this just to criticise them. But if i stumble across something that affects me in some way or another I'm going to comment on it. Simple as that.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Dec 29, 2007)

I don't recall it being "thrown" in anyone's face. No one was FORCED to read it. People CHOSE to read it... including yourself. If people were disturbed by it, they chose to be... by reading it in the first place.




susieQ said:


> I read through that thread before it even got a warning (though I'm convinced even more people was reading it _because _of that same warning)
> 
> The thread disturbed me,* it was thrown in my face *(eh ears,eyes) and I couldn't keep my mouth shut.
> 
> I don't seek threads like this just to criticise them. But if i stumble across something that affects me in some way or another I'm going to comment on it. Simple as that.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Dec 29, 2007)

The mods were doing their jobs, as CONRAD DIRECTS THEM TO DO. If you have an issue with that... take it up with Conrad. 




Admiral_Snackbar said:


> Thanks, GEF. I know that the thread has polarized many, many people on Dims, much like a thread on abortion would. Both are issues related to morality of sorts, and how the public in general interprets it.
> 
> *My issue was as much with how the mods treated the topic as it was the topic itself.* If you want to talk 'thought police,' start there. I agree that rules are rules and that offending posts need to be removed, but the entire audit trail of that thing must have looked like swiss cheese when all was said and done. Lots of very good albeit harsh posts were removed.
> 
> I would never want the thread removed. It serves a role as any other thread would for good or bad. If I were inviting someone here who wasn't really aware of the subject matter, I'd give examples of excellent threads and horrible threads and let them know in advance what they were up against.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Dec 29, 2007)

Worst of Dims 2007???? 

Those frighteningly odd looking Chia Heads.....

LOLOL



Sorry Stan!!!!!


----------



## imfree (Dec 29, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> Worst of Dims 2007????
> 
> Those frighteningly odd looking Chia Heads.....
> 
> ...



Stan's Chia's all disappeared. I'm worried about them.
At least all of mine are safely locked up.


----------



## stan_der_man (Dec 30, 2007)

imfree said:


> Great idea, Stan! Johan SebasChian Bach is in Chia Confessions thread.





Violet_Beauregard said:


> Worst of Dims 2007????
> 
> Those frighteningly odd looking Chia Heads.....
> 
> ...





imfree said:


> Stan's Chia's all disappeared. I'm worried about them.
> At least all of mine are safely locked up.



Don't remember much really... I sometimes have nightmares of a disembodied chia adorned Barbara Streisand singing the theme song from "The Main Event".

I'm probably due to see a shrink...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 30, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> Worst of Dims 2007????
> 
> Those frighteningly odd looking Chia Heads.....
> 
> ...




You blasphemed the name of all that is right and good in the world of Chia.....oh, no lotion is going to save you now because you are soooooooooooooo getting the hose again 























We both know you want it


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Dec 30, 2007)

Oh may I?????? PLEAAAAAAASE????????? 




Green Eyed Fairy said:


> You blasphemed the name of all that is right and good in the world of Chia.....oh, no lotion is going to save you now because you are soooooooooooooo getting the hose again
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TraciJo67 (Dec 30, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> It puts the lotion on it's skin or else it gets the hose again.......



Jeebus, GEF ... how am I ever going to make myself a respectable skin suit if you keep dirtying yours??!?! 

And for me, the Worst of Dims 2007 was definitely the "catch her and feed her until death whilst making her stew in her own waste" fantasy thread. Disturbing on so many violent, woman-hating levels. And yeah ... I get it ... I don't have to *read* the thread. If we all stayed away from threads that disturb us, there would be no need for Hyde Park ... nor would there ever be any pissing matches.

Then again, a knock-down, drag-out catfight or two does tend to get my motor revvin' ...


----------



## UncannyBruceman (Jan 2, 2008)

wrestlingguy said:


> As with most who leave, they continue to return to see if it's changed from when they last looked. I did the same during my 4 year hiatus from Dims.



OR, they come in to check messages. I've already asked for my profile to be deleted and no one has the heart to do it, so I come in to stay in touch with the friends I've made and I never would have known that Wrestlingguy had posted this unless he showed me last night when I visited him at his home.

In my opinion, the worst thing about Dimensions from 2007 was that people were still coming here for empowerment or enlightenment. Clearly, this place is not good for that anymore, because the first thing I saw when I signed in this morning was the 2008 Singles Thread. A new girl can walk in here and get targeted for slander simply because she's younger or prettier or fatter than someone who likes to gossip and has been around for a while. And then someone like me can try to encourage her or make her feel welcome and someone will say "look at this asshole trying to be God's gift". People are territorial in here, not supportive, and that's one of the saddest things I've ever seen.

I see that some rules are finally being enforced in the Weight Board, but, it's still too little and too late for me. You can change rules but you can't change people, and there are just too many people who are ruining the fun for myself and others by gossiping about one another and resorting to slander. We can protect this place from trolls who come in to insult our members, but for some reason, we can't seem to be able to protect ourselves from each other. The size acceptance movement cannot thrive here...not if we're attacking each other. With that said, I thank Phil for his sentiments and showing me this thread.


----------

